# promark stump grinders?



## Treetom (Jul 1, 2009)

does anyone have experience with these stump grinders. i just bought two of them.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 1, 2009)

Treetom said:


> does anyone have experience with these stump grinders. i just bought two of them.



They were OK for what they are. We owned one like that seems like a lifetime ago now. None of those little grinders like that would do much.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jul 1, 2009)

I had one of them when I was 18.I only kept it about 6mos . Man are those things a work out.Not much good for more than than the smallest stumps IMHO.
If you got them for a song,you could at least have them to do small stumps,and sub out the rest.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 1, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I had one of them when I was 18.I only kept it about 6mos . Man are those things a work out.Not much good for more than than the smallest stumps IMHO.
> If you got them for a song,you could at least have them to do small stumps,and sub out the rest.



Yeah literally for a song. As in you sang a little Tom T. Hall song and they said load'em up.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 1, 2009)

yep me to to long ago thear good for small stumps i love my 630b tom trees


----------



## Treetom (Jul 1, 2009)

the pair came with a new set of teeth and pockets and a new belt: $250.00 for the lot, i should earn the money back in a few jobs. feedback appreciated.
tom t. hall?


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 1, 2009)

Treetom said:


> the pair came with a new set of teeth and pockets and a new belt: $250.00 for the lot, i should earn the money back in a few jobs. feedback appreciated.
> tom t. hall?



Well. it wouldn't have had to be Tom T. Blind Lemon Jefferson would have probably worked.


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 1, 2009)

I had one of those a long time ago.

If they are the Promark models with the grinding wheels mounted on the rear be very careful using them. Promark had many lawsuits against them because of that design. The grinder would jump over the stump and go after the operators feet or the lower part of the leg.

I had a guy hurt with one of those machines. He didn't have the hand brake engaged and the grinder darn near took off his big toe and chewed his foot up pretty bad. He was accident prone as it was but it didn't matter. He was my employee. Cost my insurance company almost $10,000 in medical bills alone and this was well over twenty years ago. I don't know what he got for a settlement as it was a WC case. 

I didn't know this when I bought mine but I sure found out about it later on. 

I wouldn't put a hired man on one of those foot eaters. If you operate it by yourself that is your business. Yes, they are a workout for sure and throw chips everywhere.

I'd salvage the engines as they are worth more than what you paid for them, if they run good that is and get rid of the rest of the machine.

Larry


----------



## Treetom (Jul 2, 2009)

*i get the 'sing the blues' reference*



Ax-man said:


> I had one of those a long time ago.
> 
> If they are the Promark models with the grinding wheels mounted on the rear be very careful using them. Promark had many lawsuits against them because of that design. The grinder would jump over the stump and go after the operators feet or the lower part of the leg.
> 
> ...




the first thing i noticed was the potential for grinding off a foot. one of the machines has a swivel handlebar so you can stand to the side, rather than behind the cutter wheel. these machines were built bass-ackwards. i'm looking into fabricating some rear controls. valuable and scary input, Ax. thanks.


----------



## Curbside (Jul 3, 2009)

Junk them. They are brutal and dangerous. For 250.00 take the engines and salvage the wheels and throw it out. Why take a risk for 250.00.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 3, 2009)

Please get rid of them. I don't want to read about you in another topic.
Jeff


----------



## brushbandit (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, That's the stump grinder that put Promark out of business. Promark changed the design putting the cutter wheel on the other end of the machine from the operator, it was too late though, the lawsuits from the original design took them under. The redesigned Promark machine is basically the same as the Mini-Workforce grinders still offered by Rayco today.


----------



## Treetom (Jul 3, 2009)

the jury is in on this one. anyone in the market for a couple briggs and stratton 16-horse? nice engine for a band mill.


----------



## Treetom (Jul 3, 2009)

just got a call from my mechanic. one machine running great. he ground out a 16" stump in 15 minutes. he ran the machine with the handlebar at 45-degree offset to the cutter wheel. the other machine has no offset, toe grabber for sure.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jul 3, 2009)

I have one. I have alot of experience running it. I ran it up untill about 2 years ago. The rear wheel is dangerous... but can be nice. You can see exactly what you are doing. (Wear eye protection) you can grind right around rocks etc. The front ones you can't see diddly. Mine worked well, keep the teeth sharp. I once ground a 40" hemlock stump to 6" below ground level in 2.5 hours. Not too bad for a huge stump. They are really, really hard on the body though. Trying to control that machine will wear you out quick. 8 hours with that machine will make you feel like you were in the ring with mike tyson. Minus the ear bite. Just be careful and take your time. Also wear steel toes..... I'm selling mine too if you want a 3rd..... Mike


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 3, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I have one. I have alot of experience running it. I ran it up untill about 2 years ago. The rear wheel is dangerous... but can be nice. You can see exactly what you are doing. (Wear eye protection) you can grind right around rocks etc. The front ones you can't see diddly. Mine worked well, keep the teeth sharp. I once ground a 40" hemlock stump to 6" below ground level in 2.5 hours. Not too bad for a huge stump. They are really, really hard on the body though. Trying to control that machine will wear you out quick. 8 hours with that machine will make you feel like you were in the ring with mike tyson. Minus the ear bite. Just be careful and take your time. Also wear steel toes..... I'm selling mine too if you want a 3rd..... Mike




2.5 hours huh. Man I really can't comment on that.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jul 4, 2009)

Well that was start to finish. Including removing the grindings by hand and putting down topsoil, seed and hay. So I thought it went well. But I really like my 252 now..... it's like a caddy.... No more pushing up hills or getting your arse kicked..... Mike


----------



## Treetom (Jul 4, 2009)

...minus the ear bite. i have enough promarks for now, mike. thanks anyway for the offer on a third. just out of curiosity, though. how much are you asking? beware of the flack if listing on as.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jul 4, 2009)

I was going to sell it for $500 but after seeing that you bought two for $250. I was thinking that might be a little steep. And from what people have been saying on here. Maybe $100..... I just want to get it out of my shed..... Mike


----------



## Treetom (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry for driving the price down. just sell the engine. probably worth more.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 6, 2009)

Ax-man said:


> I had one of those a long time ago.
> 
> If they are the Promark models with the grinding wheels mounted on the rear be very careful using them. Promark had many lawsuits against them because of that design. The grinder would jump over the stump and go after the operators feet or the lower part of the leg.
> 
> ...



Good sound advice on who should run it and who shouldn't but I think somebody already mentioned what really needs to be done with that insane piece of scrap. I have never actually seen one of these only heard. Now I see What a stupid idea it is, Promark deserved the lawsuit.
I have used ( and was looking to buy) one of their models which didn't amputate your leg while you used it as it had the wheel in the front. These where decent if they where running well and sharp.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 6, 2009)

WHOAA!! HOLD ON ! DON"T SELL IT! Just put the freaking handle on the other end on the the machine. Bring it here, I'll do it.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 6, 2009)

Just looking at the pics I see it can be done, pretty easily it looks like too. I also see that they are not self propelled, bummer.
I tell you though I could hack off all the extraneous bits and weld it up to a quick attach plate to go on my Dingo. 
There ya go, I just upped the price huh?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 6, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I was going to sell it for $500 but after seeing that you bought two for $250. I was thinking that might be a little steep. And from what people have been saying on here. Maybe $100..... I just want to get it out of my shed..... Mike



Yeah, I am interested in the toe mangler you have listed for sale. Give me a shout.


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 6, 2009)

To whom It may concern, yes, that is the machine that put em' under. My buddy had one and he had a guy rip the bone right out of his leg with it. He has a stack of old print out paper with all of the product liability lawsuits they ever had for it and it was over an inch thick with at least 15 per page. HOWEVER!!! Ive been trying to convince him to sell it to me so I can cut it up and put it on a swing cylinder and mount it on the front of my mini-skid bobcat. He wont cuz he thinks Im gonna run it as is. let me know what you want for it. You might have an auction goin!


----------



## treemandan (Jul 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> To whom It may concern, yes, that is the machine that put em' under. My buddy had one and he had a guy rip the bone right out of his leg with it. He has a stack of old print out paper with all of the product liability lawsuits they ever had for it and it was over an inch thick with at least 15 per page. HOWEVER!!! Ive been trying to convince him to sell it to me so I can cut it up and put it on a swing cylinder and mount it on the front of my mini-skid bobcat. He wont cuz he thinks Im gonna run it as is. let me know what you want for it. You might have an auction goin!



Calm down, it looks as though there is enough to go round, also it looks like I shouldn't kept my mouth shut.

It does seem viable huh?


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 6, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Calm down, it looks as though there is enough to go round, also it looks like I shouldn't kept my mouth shut.
> 
> It does seem viable huh?



All take michigan you go after new york Im in Ill and your in Pa shorter drive for both Viable? My buddy has both of those old promarks. The leg chopper and the good one. When I first got my mini, I took one look at the promark and pulled out a couple ratchet straps and strapped the promark onto the forks of the mini and took out a lot full of stumps as fast or faster than a 252 vermeer. That was going on 2 years ago and Ive been begging my buddy ever since to sell me that thing. Hes been sittin on it since the 80's.


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 6, 2009)

That is a good use for one of those things. Cut it up and modify it for the front end of a skid steer. Shoot you have everything you need, a wheel with standard pockets and teeth and the bearings. All you need is something like a hydraulic motor to drive it and you got a cheap front end stump grinder attachment for alot less money than you would spend on one that was custom made from some manufacturer like Bobcat. 

Good idea there guys. 

Larry


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 6, 2009)

Your in morris ax-man? shoot your right down 47! Oh and the bearings on those things suck! they go like nobodys biznazz! If I had one I would totally cut it up so I could fit bigger bearings in.


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 6, 2009)

You got it. 47 runs right through Morris. You must be directly north of me I take it. 

Larry


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just east of woodstock in crystal mistake or lake depending on who you talk to


----------

